# tell me this guy aint quick..



## 4x4American (Oct 10, 2012)

this guys pretty good aint he...anyone know what kinda bar that is hes runnin there?
[video=youtube;2x7MXn5zuEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x7MXn5zuEw[/video]


----------



## grgbandkng (Oct 10, 2012)

I believe that's a Sugihara bar. They're supposed to be top notch bars.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 10, 2012)

He's average i would say, i'd be willing to bet that most of the guys and girls in here are just as good or better. A good saw and a sharp chain and the know how does that everytime.


----------



## 4x4American (Oct 10, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> He's average i would say, i'd be willing to bet that most of the guys and girls in here are just as good or better. A good saw and a sharp chain and the know how does that everytime.



yep...id love to be out there in alaska fellin trees thats gotta be great logging


----------



## mitch95100 (Oct 10, 2012)

i love how when he makes his backcut his head pops out the other side checking on where his cut is going haha also how the dog is looking at the top of the tree.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 10, 2012)

While he is an excellent cutter I presume. That is kind of the norm in the professional timber falling world. West coast at least. East coast wood needs more face for fiber bending. I can cut like that here on the wrong coast, but with a narrow face like that I have to chase them right off the stumpbto avoid fiber pull which I don't mind at all. Ugly hound was there to set a wedge if need be I see lmao. Awesome saw ans awesome cutting...
Does he make it look easier than it is? #### yea!! I love it


----------



## Rounder (Oct 10, 2012)

Pat is pretty quick.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 10, 2012)

always a pleasure to watch that guy work, moves around in the brush like he was born in a brier patch


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 10, 2012)

Good Technique, Good Sharp Chain. That 660 Sounds pretty hot, wonder what all was done to it?


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 10, 2012)

A lot from what iv gathered.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> He's average i would say, i'd be willing to bet that most of the guys and girls in here are just as good or better. A good saw and a sharp chain and the know how does that everytime.



Uh yeah, well I don't want to get banned so there is nothing I can say except I'm sure glad we have experts here in the F&L now. Yeah we're all that good.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 11, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Uh yeah, well I don't want to get banned so there is nothing I can say except I'm sure glad we have experts here in the F&L now. Yeah we're all that good.



I'm not saying he isn't good, i'm saying most of the pro loggers here are just as good or maybe i'm wrong??,i was giving you guys credit i guess i should've specified the loggers not comparing you to everyone else.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 11, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I'm not saying he isn't good, i'm saying most of the pro loggers here are just as good or maybe i'm wrong??,i was giving you guys credit i guess i should've specified the loggers not comparing you to everyone else.



Cause everyone knows Michigan is well renowned for its big timber.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 11, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Cause everyone knows Michigan is well renowned for its big timber.



Another misunderstanding by here i meant AS.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 11, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Another misunderstanding by here i meant AS.



Ever feel like you just can't say the right thing? And it just gets worse and worse? 


Hey, boys and girls...KenJax is okay. For an arborist anyway.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 11, 2012)

What's all the hoopla about??

I can drop a tree 1/4 that size in twice the time and, have it go where ever it wants!:msp_smile:



BTW, it's a pleasure to watch efficiency.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 11, 2012)

PA Plumber said:


> What's all the hoopla about??
> 
> I can drop a tree 1/4 that size in twice the time and, have it go where ever it wants!:msp_smile:
> 
> ...



Been there, done that.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 11, 2012)

I was wondering if the guy holding the camera was going to move out of the way!


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 11, 2012)

Excellent. But the saw is the wrong color. White is for tennis pros.


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 11, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Ever feel like you just can't say the right thing? And it just gets worse and worse?
> 
> 
> Hey, boys and girls...KenJax is okay. For an arborist anyway.



Haha, dude Murphied all over himself


----------



## slowp (Oct 11, 2012)

I was hoping to meet Greenwedge and his faithful Uglydog at the Monatannnny GTG. Maybe in the future.


----------



## 4x4American (Oct 11, 2012)

slowp said:


> I was hoping to meet Greenwedge and his faithful Uglydog at the Monatannnny GTG. Maybe in the future.



his names greenwedge? he dont even gotta wedge thats green in his back pockets! uglyhound!oke::kilt::blob5: yea just figured out how to use the smileys haha


----------



## ChipMonger (Oct 11, 2012)

4x4American said:


> his names greenwedge? he dont even gotta wedge thats green in his back pockets! uglyhound!oke::kilt::blob5: yea just figured out how to use the smileys haha



His name is Pat, his screenname here on AS is Greenwedge.


----------



## 4x4American (Oct 11, 2012)

ChipMonger said:


> His name is Pat, his screenname here on AS is Greenwedge.



ahh icic says the blind man to his deaf son


----------



## Downer (Oct 11, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Ever feel like you just can't say the right thing? And it just gets worse and worse?
> 
> 
> Hey, boys and girls...KenJax is okay. For an arborist anyway.



Lol, I thought you said joggers..... lol... just keedn.


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 17, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> He's average i would say, i'd be willing to bet that most of the guys and girls in here are just as good or better. A good saw and a sharp chain and the know how does that everytime.



I've had the privilege to work around some of the best timber fallers around...I would count him among them...besides that, he's my Brother


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 17, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> I've had the privilege to work around some of the best timber fallers around...I would count him among them...besides that, he's my Brother



There ya go... A perfectly unbiased opinion!


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 17, 2012)

PA Plumber said:


> There ya go... A perfectly unbiased opinion!



It may be biased, but it is very accurate!


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 17, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> I've had the privilege to work around some of the best timber fallers around...I would count him among them...besides that, he's my Brother



Brothers are good, hang on to him.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 17, 2012)

Think we can get a special event somewhere in say Wyoming and invite all the east coast guys, the pro arborists, the alaska cutters and the west coast crew, add a few cases of beer and see who walks away in the morning?oke: Maybe the foresters could referee?


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 17, 2012)

4x4American said:


> this guys pretty good aint he...anyone know what kinda bar that is hes runnin there?
> [video=youtube;2x7MXn5zuEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x7MXn5zuEw[/video]



Well, I love running saws and compared to most people in KS, I consider myself very talented. That man (and others of similar skill) are on an entirely different plateau of skill and competence. I would love to be able to get some "OJT" from them.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 17, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> Maybe the foresters could referee?



Hey, now... we get to cut too or no deal!


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 17, 2012)

I was think'n more along the lines of gettin some of the more cocky members liquored up and letting them run their mouths until it got em in trouble, I guess we could play with chainsaws too:msp_unsure:


----------



## madhatte (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, hell, I'd ref that, so long as it didn't mean teetotalin'.


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 18, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> I was think'n more along the lines of gettin some of the more cocky members liquored up and letting them run their mouths until it got em in trouble, I guess we could play with chainsaws too:msp_unsure:



Bring it on, bring it on.


----------



## slowp (Oct 18, 2012)

As long as I get my own bathroom. Heated please. Wyoming is a cold and windy place. Perhaps I could cut down a lodgepole, for old time's sake. Give me a bow bar for that.

Pat makes it look easy. Guys who do their job well don't look fast. It is because they are efficient and smooth--not jerky, not yanking the saw around. I don't know him, but I bet he is very good. It's his job after all, and in these times, if he wasn't good, he wouldn't be working. 

All righty?


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 18, 2012)

slowp said:


> As long as I get my own bathroom. Heated please. Wyoming is a cold and windy place. Perhaps I could cut down a lodgepole, for old time's sake. Give me a bow bar...



Aw Wyoming ain't that bad... Will a blue tarp a five gallon bucket and a candle be good enough? 

Lodge pole pine is the first tree I ever Fell, I was six or seven, Esterbrook canyon, or big bear creek one of the two, I can still hear the wind in the valley bellow...


----------



## wowzers (Oct 19, 2012)

I worked with Pat some last year. Haven't seen him in a while. Hope things are going good for him.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 19, 2012)

impressive skills not one bit of effort wasted all moves were energy savin tricks, wish he'd bang on pair of glasses n muffs but reckon i nay be a judge of that when dealing with sawin guns. 

When its down it not all done, like to see how he trims it up thats when yer can starta sweat but reckon he'd make that look easy smooth well planned.


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 19, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> Think we can get a special event somewhere in say Wyoming and invite all the east coast guys, the pro arborists, the alaska cutters and the west coast crew, add a few cases of beer and see who walks away in the morning?oke: Maybe the foresters could referee?



I'll emm cee it!


----------



## slowp (Oct 19, 2012)

The Used Dog can provide security.






View attachment 258020


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Best part about that vid is ol' Pat doesn't even come off the throttle for his undercut... just dogs in and gets to work.

I wish Pat well as we haven't heard from him in awhile. Hey Cody! Tell him to stop in and say hey! 

Gary


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 19, 2012)

great video.

Anyine else think that fell like a big old topless stob?


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 19, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> great video.
> 
> Anyine else think that fell like a big old topless stob?



yup twas thinkin that


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 20, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> great video.
> 
> Anyine else think that fell like a big old topless stob?





derwoodii said:


> yup twas thinkin that



It might have been that way but the moss beds up in Alaska can fool you. There's places where the moss/organic matter is 4-5 feet deep and trees fall real soft into it. 

On some of the islands it's even worse- a shelf of rock with a few inches of top soil and a couple-three feet of moss.


----------



## huskyhank (Oct 23, 2012)

He said "big timber"

huh
huh
huh





For those who are culturally deprived this is a reference to Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Oct 23, 2012)

huskyhank said:


> He said "big timber"
> 
> huh
> huh
> ...



Culturally deprived?.... more like culturally saved if you have no clue! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 3, 2013)

If its the video I think it is, can't view it right now. , ya he did good. But ya gotta be that kind of good to keep a cutting job up here on the coast. . The crooked tin hat is kindof , well.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 3, 2013)

That boy rocks, and the pooch know his #### too!


----------

